# Honda Recon update!!!



## Zach

Heres an update on my Recon, I got a 48" plow and so far weve had 2 days of good snow.... so I went out plowing all day and had a BLAST! so much fun!! and it did incredible in lighter snow, but even in the heavy, wet, icy snow it did fine ( and it is a 2 wheel drive with no chains! just 80lbs on the back rack)

So here is how I had my quad set up,

homemade (water bottle) handguards that actually made a dramatic difference in keeping my hands warm and were free! 80 lbs and a shovel on the back, and some extra gear and a tissue box on the front (that tissue box REALLY came in handy LOL)


















Here is the aftermath!


----------



## Zach




----------



## Zach

The days earnings $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$










my dog barking at the city plow 










and a good pic after the snow melted


----------



## Zach

If any of you remember, I was concerned about my battery life between the 55w lights, strobe lights and winch so here is my solution...

Not dual batteries, but a battery tender... I though this was really cool. The hookup is permanently installed on my ATV and the tender can just plug in really quick, while Im taking a break or over night (no clamps!)


















Also, here is a picture of the squat (1) with the plow down, no squat (2) with the plow up, about 2-3" of squat....


----------



## fatcat2929

does your whinch cable rub on the frame? It looks like you don't have it going through anything. The two warn whinches i have used always came with something so the wire had someth to roll on.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

if the hook is big enough I would hook it on the front rack so you dont have to hear it clang all over lol. nice quad. glad it is working good for ya.


----------



## SQuad

*Front end squat*

wesport I took a leaf spring from a small trailer and mounted it transversely connecting the two a arms of the front suspension. The center of the spring is bolted to the rock guard between the two frame rails. The ends of the spring are supported by two U bolts per side that loop around the connecting pipe of the A arms dowm to a flat plate across the tips of the leaf spring. Holds the front of the ATV level when the blade is in the upright position. Please remeber that my ATV is used mostly for work and by adding the leaf spring, though there is more lift in the front end, ground clearance has been reduced for off road adventures.


----------



## sublime68charge

looks good glad you had fun,

I have also done the Battery Tender Trick. 

I think a Roller Fairlead mounted up out front by the push bar would be a good thing you want to try and get your cable as vertical as possible. Think of it this way if you stand over the blade and pick it strait up its pretty easy to due just the dead weight of the blade. But if you stand behind the push tubes and try to pick up the blade now your pulling backwards as well as trying to pull it up at the same time and your fighting yourself to raise the blade.


----------



## SQuad

I had a solar panel given to me so I mounted it on the roof of the ATV. Charges up the barrery for free!


----------



## Zach

fatcat2929;748696 said:


> does your whinch cable rub on the frame? It looks like you don't have it going through anything. The two warn whinches i have used always came with something so the wire had someth to roll on.





sublime68charge;748821 said:


> I think a Roller Fairlead mounted up out front by the push bar would be a good thing you want to try and get your cable as vertical as possible. Think of it this way if you stand over the blade and pick it strait up its pretty easy to due just the dead weight of the blade. But if you stand behind the push tubes and try to pick up the blade now your pulling backwards as well as trying to pull it up at the same time and your fighting yourself to raise the blade.


I do not need a roller for y cable because of how it is mounted, it is mounted on angled tubes on the frame. Luckily, the angle matches the plow and the wire goes straight from the winch to the plow without bending/rubbing on anything




















SQuad;748844 said:


> I had a solar panel given to me so I mounted it on the roof of the ATV. Charges up the barrery for free!


now THATS cool!!


----------



## sublime68charge

your set up looks great and if your winch cable dosn't rub on anything it should work fine how you have it mounted up.

Tire Chains should be your next step. 

but Chains can make a huge difference in traction for an ATV and that is most often the limiting factor on an ATV with plow.

you should find some green bottles for your hand guard to match the color of the quad.
Neat Idea on that,
How are they attached to the Handle bars?

sublime out.


----------



## Zach

sublime68charge;749713 said:


> How are they attached to the Handle bars?


Duct Tape 

And tire chains are my next step, there were some times that I was wishing I had them!


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

Zach;750043 said:


> Duct Tape
> 
> And tire chains are my next step, there were some times that I was wishing I had them!


when I didnt have chains in my old 2/wd 400. and I wish I had them. back up and get a little head start. not a lot tho lol.


----------



## Zach

exactly, it got a little tricky at times and was a little embarassing when the homeowners were out there watching  "You oka--- oh, you got it!!  )


----------

